# Man on a Hot Tin Roof (Revision at end of Post)



## bulldurham (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## tirediron (Mar 21, 2019)

Damn that is some nice light!!!!  Well captured.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 21, 2019)

Too much post correcting for me..the line around his arms is what jumps out at me...Sorry to be so blunt...


----------



## bulldurham (Mar 21, 2019)

Just noticed that....I was doing some crazy stuff to that image. I'll redo and fix.


----------



## razashaikh (Mar 21, 2019)

bulldurham said:


> View attachment 170436


Hard working shot! Really an inspiring one for me. Great One. Good Job Man!


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Mar 22, 2019)

Is it Woody Allen?


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 22, 2019)

Very good image....


----------



## bulldurham (Mar 22, 2019)

Okay, Derrell, fixed...I think when I did a layer mask on a selection it shifted ever so slightly...


----------



## Richard Hutchings (Mar 22, 2019)

Good catch and fix.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 22, 2019)

@bulldurham  I really like the angle on this shot, it makes the image. As to processing I sort of lean toward Derrel's comments that it may be slightly over processed. To me the image is a little muddy. I also realize that this is more of a personal preference, which some may like and some may not. As an alternative an edit which presents a different view.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2019)

Smoke has done what I think is a (mostly) accurate representation (in B&W..of course) of the lighting conditions...I prefer the snappier (more-contasty) appearance that his re-work shows.


----------



## bulldurham (Mar 22, 2019)

Kind of funny as this is where the shot started...I found it way too contrasty but different strokes for different folks is what makes this such an interesting medium.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 23, 2019)

bulldurham said:


> Kind of funny as this is where the shot started...I found it way too contrasty but different strokes for different folks is what makes this such an interesting medium.



Yup that's why I mentioned that personal preference is one of the most important aspects of post processing. It's interesting that you mentioned the edit as being back where you started. The histogram on your image as processed showed very little for highlights and midtones, everything was loaded in the shadows. I didn't increase contrast, I primarily worked with the tone curve to lift the whites/midtones, and decrease the blacks slightly, as well as as bump to exposure. I did the edit in Lr, but in Ps I've noticed that sometimes it's wise after an edit to use a Levels adjustment layer to even things out. 

I also find myself at times looking at an image that doesn't seem quite right SOOC and trying to change it into something different, eventually going back to the original when I realize that change isnt always needed.


----------



## bulldurham (Mar 23, 2019)

This went through so many iterations of PS, NIK and Topaz that it is a wonder the histogram didn't fly off the page...

This is Your and Derrel's thoughtsl and then me dinking about again...


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 23, 2019)

To me the last revision is a better look, with better control of higlights, midtones, and shadows.


----------

